# Does anyone else like the Hammy? (h76565835)



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

Simple & classic - Hamilton Khaki Aviation 38mm. Tourneau didn't have this in 38mm but the 42mm version looked sweet.

Nothing mentioned about this piece...any comments? Wonder if it wears similar to the Thin-O-Matic 38mm (h38415181) or the Intra-Matic?

Here's the Hamilton website link. H76565835 | Hamilton Watch

Pete


----------



## alexwatch (Sep 12, 2012)

That watch is a classic. It looks best at 38mm there is no reason to go larger unless you have vision problems.


----------



## CerealK (Jul 16, 2008)

I actually ordered the 42mm version two days ago. I was viewing the Hamilton website for the thousand time and couldn't find something I liked enough. Then, I don't know why, this model struck me.

There's almost nothing on it online, not even a single review on amazon, but I think this model came out in 2013.

I'm supposed to get it next week.

Here's some real life picture I found:


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

I know what you mean...nothing mentioned at all. Must be a sleeper. Price is right too. 

I'd be interested to hear your thoughts when in-hand, on-wrist.


----------



## jshock (Feb 17, 2014)

I've always liked Hamilton styling. I've owned two - a Khaki Field Watch and a Sub. Both died after 6 or 7 years. The sub I really loved and sent it in for factory repair. Got it back with a $250 repair bill, and it died again 3 months later. When I tried to return it a second time I was told they couldn't fix it. Kinda soured me to Hamilton's after that.


----------



## Pianoforte (Aug 19, 2012)

jshock said:


> I've always liked Hamilton styling. I've owned two - a Khaki Field Watch and a Sub. Both died after 6 or 7 years. The sub I really loved and sent it in for factory repair. Got it back with a $250 repair bill, and it died again 3 months later. When I tried to return it a second time I was told they couldn't fix it. Kinda soured me to Hamilton's after that.


strange, the khaki field uses a 2824-2 movement which is highly regarded for it's reliability.


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

Pianoforte said:


> strange, the khaki field uses a 2824-2 movement which is highly regarded for it's reliability.


(Note: I quoted pianoeforte, but this is a message to him, not about him)
Guy joins yesterday and uses his first post to show up in a brand-dedicated forum and complain about that brand. Furthermore, he does so in someone else's "do you like" thread instead of posting his lament in his own?

For the time-being the guy is a troll until proven otherwise.

Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## CerealK (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Very classy watch. I dig it!


... horrible Tapatalk


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice! The more I see this watch, the more it grows on me. I like the case and and bezel. It looks slick. The position of the date on the 38mm model is a nice choice. It allows the for the 3 to be seen.


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice I hope it comes in white too


----------



## CerealK (Jul 16, 2008)

The strap is starting to get a slightly more brown colour after 2 weeks:


----------



## js23 (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks grea​t. How big is your wrist?


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

looks pretty good indeed


----------



## CerealK (Jul 16, 2008)

js23 said:


> Looks grea t. How big is your wrist?


7 inches.


----------



## js23 (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks good on you. My wrist is a bit smaller 6.5 inches. I may have to go for the smaller one. What is the lug-to-lug length?


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

That dial and hands is superb! Love the fonts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

jshock said:


> I've always liked Hamilton styling. I've owned two - a Khaki Field Watch and a Sub. Both died after 6 or 7 years. The sub I really loved and sent it in for factory repair. Got it back with a $250 repair bill, and it died again 3 months later. When I tried to return it a second time I was told they couldn't fix it. Kinda soured me to Hamilton's after that.


Why would you send it to Hamilton after the warranty has ended? Any competent watch repair guy can get them running for a lot cheaper.

Unless you did more damage to them then you are revealing.


----------



## Westmtn (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been drooling over the black 38mm.. but I'm having a hard time finding one at a decent price.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Westmtn said:


> I've been drooling over the black 38mm.. but I'm having a hard time finding one at a decent price.


Ashford offers the Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Automatic Watch, model no. for $476.80. Coupon code "AFFKHAKI368" cuts the price to *$368*


----------



## JT21 (Mar 12, 2014)

Colgex, do you know if that coupon code is only for that watch, or would it work for the 42mm also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

Sorry, this watch doesn't do it for me. I like some of the other classic style Hammy's, but not this one.


----------



## mel_smog (Jun 2, 2014)

nice watch, I would buy!


----------



## blinkme323 (Nov 2, 2014)

It looks like Ashford has a killer deal on this watch right now with coupon (~$335), so I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger. Any other input from owners out there? From what I can tell, it seems to be a really well-rounded piece.


----------



## opticsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Do NOT got into a Tourneau store and say "Can I see your Hammys"?


----------



## blinkme323 (Nov 2, 2014)

opticsguy said:


> Do NOT got into a Tourneau store and say "Can I see your Hammys"?


Haha, duly noted. Now any other opinions on the watch itself? :-d


----------



## John Moody (Nov 3, 2014)

For what it's worth I think it is quite a handsome piece.


----------



## se4n (Aug 25, 2014)

I picked this up from Ashford at the recent sale price. It really is a good looking watch and wears a bit bigger than the size would indicate. I like the strap more than I thought I would - it has a suede feel to it. Unfortunately, there is what looks like a light scratch on the dial. I'll be returning and hope the second one is in better shape. 

I tried it against a number of straps. With the size and dial design, it dresses up or down very well.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm of the opinion you would be hard pressed to beat the Hamilton package for company heritage, design, quality and overall respect at their price points and more. This is a nice piece as are most of them.


----------



## adimaano56sl (Aug 27, 2014)

FYI:
Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565835 Men's Watch


----------



## se4n (Aug 25, 2014)

I received my exchange from Ashford and I'm very happy with the watch. It has an understated but unique look, and has been running within 2-3 sec a day. A great buy at that price.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

About to pull the trigger on this myself. Can't pass on it at $298 from Ashford. I noticed they state lug width is 19mm. Anyone have experience with this watch use a NATO. I was wondering if 18mm or 20mm would be better. All my current straps are 22mm so gonna have to make a strap order with someone too.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Did anyone buy the champagne dialed version?
I got my eye on this:


----------



## JT21 (Mar 12, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> Did anyone buy the champagne dialed version?
> I got my eye on this:


I picked up the 42mm champagne version on Cyber Monday. It's my Christmas gift though, so I unfortunately can't add much. Price was too good for the classic good look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Cool, let me know how you like it.


----------



## kamihamster (Dec 31, 2014)

I recently got this watch for Christmas from my wife. My first mechanical watch. I love it! Only thing about it I don't like is that I had to punch a few holes in my strap because of my insanely skinny wrists. 6" and the watch covers my wrist.


----------



## JT21 (Mar 12, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> Cool, let me know how you like it.


Wanted to get back to you that so far I love it! Took a while to get it fitted right and need to buy a strap tool so I can get some NATO's, but it has been nice so far. No formal test but seems to be about 60-8 seconds fast since Christmas Eve. Great versatile look with a nice retro/classic feel but yet a nice presence. Here is the 42 on my 7 and 3/8 inch wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

I don't know if it's considered gauche to reply to such an old thread, but I can't find any others regarding this watch on the forum.

This is my first mechanical watch and I love it! I purchased the 38mm (ref. H76565835) as my wrist is 6". It seems quite impressive for ~$270.

{Image to be added when I am allowed to post them..

The strap is very casual looking though, even for the dial, and too large. Anyone have strap suggestions? I was looking at the cheap Kvarnskjo Black and Burgundy from cheapestnatostraps dot com to see if I like the style before spending on a quality strap. Other recommendations?


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

zoysiamo said:


> I don't know if it's considered gauche to reply to such an old thread, but I can't find any others regarding this watch on the forum.
> 
> This is my first mechanical watch and I love it! I purchased the 38mm (ref. H76565835) as my wrist is 6". It seems quite impressive for ~$270.
> 
> ...


I'm actually pleased that you resurrected this thread because, as you point out, not much on the forum regarding this watch. I just received mine from ashford. I picked up one of the certified pre-owned on bracelet and I'm really digging it. Running about ten seconds fast over 36 hours. I really love the look and feel that it will be a great everyday watch for me. Clean dial and I prefer light face to dark. Easy to read although not much lume if that is your thing. It doesn't really bother me and you probably don't buy Hamilton if lume is a priority.

The bracelet is comfy and handsome. I would have preferred a taper although there is none. It came with two half links and a micro adjust so any wrist size should be covered. For the price and the movement it is a really solid deal.

One other thing is that I would prefer no crown guards as they get in the way of hand winding and really serve no purpose in my opinion. That said I can live with them.

Sorry but I can't be of help with the strap as I plan to wear mine on bracelet for the foreseeable future but do let us know when you find one you like. Did you get the black or champagne face?


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

I own both colours in 38mm. Short lug to lug. I believe 45mm and takes 19mm straps. I;m actually wearing the black version as i keyboard.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree the crown guards are a bother, being a 2824 i usually give it ten half turns to get it going and since i walk every day it's fully wound by the time I return home. Fully wound they're around 5 seconds on the wrist. I also wear them on leather straps more than the bracelet. They're not very popular here and I have never seen one in the wild.


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

Hodari D. said:


> Did you get the black or champagne face?


I got the black dial version. I agree about there not being much lume, but oh well. The champagne version looks great on the bracelet! Nice pickup!


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

couple more


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

I have the larger version.

Got it on the bracelet, but switched to a dark chocolate leather strap: the contrast with the dial looks awesome IMO:


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I had one, and it was a very good looking watch. I didn't keep it long though, because I intended to use it with a variety of straps. Two things created issues with this. It has a 19mm lug width (for the 38mm model), and the spring bar rides very close to the case, so NATOs are both difficult to source and difficult to fit.

It can be had for crazy bargains though, mine was $209 after the American Express $50 off $250 deal as a display model, and no tax here in Oregon. After fees and shipping, I made about $20 on it after I wore if for a few months.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

CerealK said:


> 7 inches.
> 
> View attachment 1406116


This reference was my first Hamilton. It's definitely a great watch.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

One of the bonuses for being able to pull off the larger 42mm version is they only increased the lud width by 1mm to a regular more useful 20mm. And i can confirm both natos and slightly thicker zulu straps fit with no problem, though i personally don't like them, and i have also had a pretty thick leather on there too with no issues.
Irregular lugs are a pain though, my Pioneer's are 21mm, and though straps can be found if you really search the choice is pretty limited.


Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Double post  

Chris


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

I just discovered this thing existed. I've been looking for an explorer style auto on a bracelet in 38mm with a date. This one seems to check the boxes, but are hard to find. Is it discontinued now?


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ashford still have them, Champagne on leather and bracelet but black just on leather 

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...6565725-SD.pid?so=2&nid=sct_hamilton aviation

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...6565835-SD.pid?so=3&nid=sct_hamilton aviation

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...6565125-SD.pid?so=5&nid=sct_hamilton aviation

Chris


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> Ashford still have them, Champagne on leather and bracelet but black just on leather
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...6565725-SD.pid?so=2&nid=sct_hamilton aviation
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris. I'll give it a look. I've had good luck with my Hammy and that keeps me in budget!


----------



## john.kelly.pdx (Dec 17, 2017)

Second post (I will stop numbering after this one). I ordered the 38 mm yesterday from ashford. Until my ship comes in, this will be my explorer. It is replacing my Khaki mechanical (40 mm). I just love the 3 6 9 12 dial layout and 38 m is a great size for me.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice! I saw the store display at a nice price was gone. I have a 42mm black face I really enjoy.


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

I just scooped up the 38mm champagne dial from Ashford


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

Just saw this and it's a great piece. Congrats everyone. +1 for Ashford...they carry a good selection and some harder to find pieces, and ship quickly.


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

chirs1211 said:


> One of the bonuses for being able to pull off the larger 42mm version is they only increased the lud width by 1mm to a regular more useful 20mm.


This is a really good point - unfortunately I don't think the 42mm would suit me. Having 19mm lugs is a bit of a pain, though.

I've put my H76565835 on a cheapestnatostraps "Rusty vintage" strap and although I like the color, I'm disappointed in the strap. It started to delaminate in the first week I had it on, and the spring bar with integrated remover seems dangerous, as it's fallen out twice now. For $16, I'm not sure what to have expected, but given how nice it looks, I wish it would hold together for more than a week.


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

zoysiamo said:


> I don't know if it's considered gauche to reply to such an old thread, but I can't find any others regarding this watch on the forum.
> 
> This is my first mechanical watch and I love it! I purchased the 38mm (ref. H76565835) as my wrist is 6". It seems quite impressive for ~$270.
> 
> ...


Because I can no longer add photos to my original post, here's a pic with the stock strap and a lumeshot. Still very happy with this as my first mechanical watch!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So I like it enough to have ordered one and have begun a review here.
I do think they are discontinued though some are still available. The new Hamilton Aviation collection has the H-10 movement which uses a 3 o'clock date wheel among other major differences in place of the 2824-2.


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've got the 42mm and wish I got the 38mm version, and I regularly wear a 44mm Seiko and 41mm Tudor. I think the lack of the bezel and larger face is part of why it looks so large on the wrist.


----------



## john.kelly.pdx (Dec 17, 2017)

I picked up the bracelet for the 38 mm version and it made the watch for me. The original strap was too bulky for my slim wrist. The bracelet sits well and enhances the tool watch look. It was expensive ($140 shipped).


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

john.kelly.pdx said:


> I picked up the bracelet for the 38 mm version and it made the watch for me. The original strap was too bulky for my slim wrist. The bracelet sits well and enhances the tool watch look. It was expensive ($140 shipped).


How about posting a picture?


----------



## john.kelly.pdx (Dec 17, 2017)

usclassic said:


> How about posting a picture?


Thanks for asking. Here it is









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

The bracelet is nice. My only beefs are (1) the lug ends are pretty sharp and (2) the date is facing in the wrong direction. Other than those two somewhat minor issues I really love the watch.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hodari D. said:


> The bracelet is nice. My only beefs are (1) the lug ends are pretty sharp and (2) the date is facing in the wrong direction. Other than those two somewhat minor issues I really love the watch.


For those of us who wear watches on our right wrist the date is perfect and a rare find. I found the bracelet too much bling and went back to a simple black strap which I treated with SnoSeal. Sno-Seal is a beeswax waterproofing product made in the USA since 1933. I used a heat gun to warm the leather before applying it and really liked how well it was absorbed. Also I tried it on a well worn leather band and it gave it new life in addition to adding water protection.


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

I've had a few different straps on mine and really liking this one from Martu


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

Also tried it on a Stowa strap. Although it looked cool, I never got comfortable with the 20mm strap fitting into the 19mm lugs and took it off. Have that strap on my Yobokies Railmaster mod now and it is looking good!


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

usclassic said:


> For those of us who wear watches on our right wrist the date is perfect and a rare find. I found the bracelet too much bling and went back to a simple black strap which I treated with SnoSeal. Sno-Seal is a beeswax waterproofing product made in the USA since 1933. I used a heat gun to warm the leather before applying it and really liked how well it was absorbed. Also I tried it on a well worn leather band and it gave it new life in addition to adding water protection.
> 
> View attachment 13119487


Good point about it being perfect for right handed wearers. Hadn't thought of that. I never thought of the bracelet as bling . Seems to be a pretty straight forward no frills bracelet to me. To each their own I guess.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hodari D. said:


> Good point about it being perfect for right handed wearers. Hadn't thought of that. I never thought of the bracelet as bling . Seems to be a pretty straight forward no frills bracelet to me. To each their own I guess.


The "bling" is the highly polished clasp and center links.


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

Interesting. We must have different bracelets. Mine is all brushed. 

Scott


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hodari D. said:


> Interesting. We must have different bracelets. Mine is all brushed.
> 
> Scott


Yes it was an aftermarket Chinese I have since gotten the correct bracelet from the Swatch group.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Hodari D. said:


> Interesting. We must have different bracelets. Mine is all brushed.
> 
> Scott


Yes it was an aftermarket Chinese I have since gotten the correct bracelet from the Swatch group.

View attachment 13434995


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, if you buy them, you buy them in pairs.

















I wanted the black one on bracelet but they've become insanely scarce in Europe (at least at a reasonable price): I ordered it three times and was refunded every time due to out-of-stock. In the end, economically, it made more sense for me to buy these two and swap the bands than to either look for 135 or to buy 835+bracelet. I'm yet to decide if the champagne one stays and opens a light dial chapter in my watch life or if I'm flipping it after the swap. One way or another, glad to join this club.:-!


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

I like this model a lot more than that other similar ones with the Red Bull logo on their backs and wider numerals. Post their bootie if you have time please.


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

I still love this watch, need to get mine back in rotation. It accumulated a lot of wear the 1st year I had it!


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

c185445 said:


> I like this model a lot more than that other similar ones with the Red Bull logo on their backs and wider numerals. Post their bootie if you have time please.


I'd say compared to the Air Race models, their booties are beauties. ;-)

















Which you couldn't tell by my lousy photos, unfortunately. But you get the idea. ;-)


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

I like the 42mm "white face" aviation type- had one and wore it a great deal.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ta-daaam!









I haven't decided yet if the champagne one is a keeper or flipper -- but I have all time in the world for that.


----------



## Liberty Prime (Jan 13, 2018)

This one was my last piece, got it like a month ago. Very beautiful watch, clean dial, nice hands, over all quite elegant and yet versatile. The only thing I don't really dig is the bezel around the crown. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

rodia77 said:


> Ta-daaam! . . .


Is that a blue dial version or is it the way the light is reflecting off the black dial? If it is a blue dial version - nice?

Buy the way your Imgur picture is not showing up on the thread's webpage unless I double click on it and open it up on another tab. I do remember reading something not long ago about WUS and Imgur attachment platforms are not compatible. There is a thread that discusses the situation in more depth, see link below:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/f530/i...t-4732587.html


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

It's not blue, it's the sky reflecting on the crystal, sorry to disappoint. ;-)
Thanks for letting me know about the pic -- I now uploaded it to WUS rather than linking directly from imgur.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

rodia77 said:


> It's not blue, it's the sky reflecting on the crystal, sorry to disappoint. ;-)
> Thanks for letting me know about the pic -- I now uploaded it to WUS rather than linking directly from imgur.


You're welcome.

I do like Hamilton's current silver dial Air Race models, but not enough to justify purchasing one - maybe someday Hamilton will release a blue dial version.


----------

